# 2012 Yamaha F25 Tiller handle sticking



## Captmadmike (Aug 6, 2015)

The tiller handle on my F25 is gradually getting stiffer and stiffer. I've taken the side plate off, and attempted to lubricate it, but to no avail. Ive never disassembled the entire tiller arm so my question is, once ive disconnected the throttle cables and taken the side plate off. How do i actually get the arm off? Is it just wedged on there and I need to tap it off with a hammer? Am I missing something here, because I can't really find any info online, or any schematics to show the assembly.

To clarify I have the simple tiller arm. Shifter is located back near the actual engine, not as a part of the tiller arm assembly. 

Thanks in advance, just trying to take this thing apart without breaking something.

Mike


----------

